# E3 2012 - Anyone even remotely excited?



## Captain Howdy (Jun 3, 2012)

Already announced that Bioshock Infinite won't have a booth, but 2k Games will be there.

Since that's a huge let down (and probably not that good for their promotions), all that's left is Transformers Fall of Cybertron and...? I'm pretty bored with this year after the huge upset that was Prototype 2, and if E3 is showing the best of what's coming this year - Looks like another year that I'll only be buying one game this year. 

It's getting said.

Anybody else disappointed with this years E3 roster? Or with the lack of console previews across the board? What are people excited for at E3 this year?


----------



## Corto (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm normally not very excited about E3 (I'm not much of a gamer. In fact I don't think I can be considered a gamer at all) but after someone told me that Valve already said they wouldn't be announcing Half Life 3 I found myself completely out of fucks to give. Also, moving to TFG.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 3, 2012)

Assassin's Creed 3, Overstrike, Last of Us, God of War, PSASBR, possible next generation console things. 


I'd say all of those are more exciting than Transformers.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 3, 2012)

i have the games i have and know the ones i wanna get, that's how i have been the past couple of years.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a list for anybody that wants to know what might be there.


Whoa, Lost Planet 3? Awesome.

Dust: An Elysian Tail. lol I forgot about that game.

Metro Last Light. Hell yeah

And Assassin's Creed 3.

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance. Really? "Revengeance"?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 4, 2012)

On Toby Turner's vlog (Tobuscus) he's say he's rehearsing w/Ubisoft for E3. So I might tune in for that seeing that might imply that he's involved in it hopefully doing something Assassin's Creed related. (maybe a new live ACIII literal trailer?) 
I also have to call some employers after I get back from an interview, so I might miss watching some of the conferences like Ubisoft and Sony.
But I can predict what I expect that interests me from Sony:
Announce new characters for Sony Brawl game: guesses are Ratchet, Drake, more R&C characters...
Uninteresting motion control stuff.
shooter demos
etc.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 4, 2012)

Corto said:


> I'm normally not very excited about E3 (I'm not much of a gamer. In fact I don't think I can be considered a gamer at all) but after someone told me that Valve already said they wouldn't be announcing Half Life 3 I found myself completely out of fucks to give. Also, moving to TFG.



They BARELY even have a point of being there, they are only on the floor with like one game. 


Jashwa said:


> Assassin's Creed 3, Overstrike, Last of Us, God of War, PSASBR, possible next generation console things.
> 
> I'd say all of those are more exciting than Transformers.



Another Ass Creed (#5), Overstrike doesn't interest me (haven't been interested in that company since Spyro), Last of Us is PS3 only like God of War and PSASBR. Next gen console things are unlikely, except for a 'slim' version of the two powerhouses, and the Wii-U. So yeah, not that interesting.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 4, 2012)

New bioshock.

Pretty much it I guess.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 4, 2012)

Aetius said:


> New bioshock.
> 
> Pretty much it I guess.



Already announced it will not be at E3. (Did you even read the OP? It was literally the first sentence.)


----------



## kai.nao (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm excited for more news on the WiiU if there is any. I'm a Nintendo Nerd.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 4, 2012)

Corto said:


> Half Life 3


not happening.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't really cared much about E3 or anything like it, as there's not many things they talk about that interest me, and the things that DO interest me end up being... crappy and over hyped.

Though I do find myself interested in the indie stuff and stuff.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 4, 2012)

Boring! 

I only buy games a year or two after their release; it's cheaper, and it gives me more time to analyze the reviews and the public perception and whatnot. So no E3 for me!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm primarily interested in seeing some gameplay for The Last Of Us.  I'm hoping they play up the survival aspect with plenty of scavenging and interacting with other surviving humans in a much richer way than I Am Alive did.


----------



## Cain (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd be hyped as shit if I lived in the US and was able to go.
Not for any specific game, but it's a major game 'con' of sorts, and you can catch a glimpse of so many upcoming games you were previously unawares about.
That's probably just me, because I don't hear/look into much outside of 'mainstream' gaming.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2012)

Not really. Haven't been anticipating anything from Nintendo for years and I'm not getting a Wii-U if I don't see a certain racer. We know what Xbox is going to get and I don't even have a PS3 yet to care what Sony has. I don't expect anything for the Vita or 3DS to peak my interest...except Gravity Rush. I wish Cave was international. I would get a ticket to E3 to see what they'd give us! 8D

I suppose I should see what the PC is getting though.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm totally hyped for Nintendo's conference!


----------



## randomizer9 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm intrigued by the Wii U, but aside from that, I'm not aware of much that's going on, though some new info on Sly 4 would be good.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching the E3 now.
It's...Something. So much useless kinect


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 4, 2012)

Lemme know if Nintendo decides to announce Fire Emblem: Awakening. 

And if Square-Enix has more than a trailer for Final Fantasy versus XIII.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Lemme know if Nintendo decides to announce Fire Emblem: Awakening.


Totally got you covered, that's what I'm most looking out for. 'B(


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 4, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm primarily interested in seeing some gameplay for The Last Of Us.  I'm hoping they play up the survival aspect with plenty of scavenging and interacting with other surviving humans in a much richer way than I Am Alive did.



I Am Alive looked a lot better when it was announced in what, 2008? When they changed game companies to re-make the entire game, it was probably the worst move they could've made. It actually looked awesome back then, but it came out, and I don't think it sold much at all.



Pachi-O said:


> Not really. Haven't been anticipating anything  from Nintendo for years and I'm not getting a Wii-U if I don't see a  certain racer. We know what Xbox is going to get and I don't even have a  PS3 yet to care what Sony has. I don't expect anything for the Vita or  3DS to peak my interest...except Gravity Rush. I wish Cave was  international. I would get a ticket to E3 to see what they'd give us! 8D
> 
> I suppose I should see what the PC is getting though.



You can't get a ticket to E3 unless you go to one of those art/gaming schools (because you're already paying thousands of dollars every 11 weeks), or if you're actually in the business...or want to pay 1,000USD to wander around instead of just watch it on TV.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 4, 2012)

Are they releasing anything on that new Skyrim DLC?
Besides the trailer, that is...


----------



## Anubite (Jun 4, 2012)

If they show new Starcraft 2 related stuff or maybe some semblance of Valve caring about the HL series, then I will watch it, but over all I really don't care. 

There is only one thing I will watch on it and thats the ARMA 3 new game play video. I WANT TO PLAY IT SO BADLY.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 4, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You can't get a ticket to E3 unless you go to one of those art/gaming schools (because you're already paying thousands of dollars every 11 weeks), or if you're actually in the business...or want to pay 1,000USD to wander around instead of just watch it on TV.



that or press passes. Used to be how I got in. They tightened up on that a lot and I no longer work on the site I got passes from.

And also business can vary as being part of a logistics company you could get a pass too.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 4, 2012)

I was excited for E3

I'm watching it right now and I think it's great so far!


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jun 4, 2012)

Good grief, E3 is terrible so far this year. I feel sort of sorry for Microsoft; that's two pathetic conferences they've had in two years.

There's only two things I'm excited for this year, and the rest have been put off until next year.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2012)

ubisoft is showing some WiiU stuff.
also as it seems that zombie stuff in nintendo's pre-E3 stream? yeah that seems to be a real game  WiiU exclusive, M rated, at launch. Seems to be called ZombiU 

and now toby "tobuscus" turner is making an ass out of himself... why? .__.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> also as it seems that zombie stuff in nintendo's pre-E3 stream? yeah that seems to be a real game


Awful.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 4, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Awful.



yeah... well, it was just a trailer and no gameplay but still, we dont need more zombies.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jun 4, 2012)

_Watch Dogs_ looks like it's going to be amazing. I think if there's one redeeming feature for E3 2012 it's that game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You can't get a ticket to E3 unless you go to one of those art/gaming schools (because you're already paying thousands of dollars every 11 weeks), or if you're actually in the business...or want to pay 1,000USD to wander around instead of just watch it on TV.



Wow...why is that? Seems kinda unfair. Didn't know it was a club.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 4, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Wow...why is that? Seems kinda unfair. Didn't know it was a club.



E3 used to be more open to the public and it was easier to get a pass, but they wanted it to be smaller (Budget and people who were getting in and doing crap they weren't supposed to) so that it's just industry people. Other themed conferences is kind of the same.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 4, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> _Watch Dogs_ looks like it's going to be amazing. I think if there's one redeeming feature for E3 2012 it's that game.


The raiiiiin. It's so pretty!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Are they releasing anything on that new Skyrim DLC?
> Besides the trailer, that is...



Probably.



Arshes Nei said:


> that or press passes. Used to be how I got in.  They tightened up on that a lot and I no longer work on the site I got  passes from.
> 
> And also business can vary as being part of a logistics company you could get a pass too.



Well yeah, press passes are what I consider being a part of the business.



CaptainCool said:


> ubisoft is showing some WiiU stuff.
> also as it seems that zombie stuff in nintendo's pre-E3 stream? yeah  that seems to be a real game  WiiU exclusive, M rated, at launch.  Seems to be called ZombiU
> 
> and now toby "tobuscus" turner is making an ass out of himself... why? .__.



Too bad they missed the zombie boat entirely, zombies haven't been popular since last year. 



Arshes Nei said:


> E3 used to be more open to the public and it  was easier to get a pass, but they wanted it to be smaller (Budget and  people who were getting in and doing crap they weren't supposed to) so  that it's just industry people. Other themed conferences is kind of the  same.





^^^                                                    ^^^


Pachi-O said:


> Wow...why is that? Seems kinda unfair. Didn't know it was a club.



It's not as fun as you think it might be nowadays. The swag has gotten worse over the years (they rarely even give out full posters now, they give out these tiny trading-card style cards that have QR codes that lead to a website - So yeah a little easier to collect, but a lot less fun), and while it's still not open to the public, there's also some empty booths - Or booths that don't open up until specific days and all that noise.


----------



## veeno (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing is coming out this year that i am interested in.

Ecept metro last light.

So no...
i am not excited about e3.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony is dabbling in Augmented Reality with the Sony Playstation Eye.  They demoed an interactive children's book where you are a wizard XD.  It'll be written by J.K. Rowling no less.  They say they want to make an entire library of these books.  I'll believe it when I see it.

Watch Dogs does look interesting tho.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2012)

do they have a natsume booth?... just wondering.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 4, 2012)

Short of AC3 (which I won't be playing until they port it to PC anyway) no.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I'm just easy to impress. I dunno how E3 is supposed to impress people (is it based off of announcing new games people have never heard of, or providing more information about games previously announced), but there are a lot of games I'm at least looking forward to this year. (or at the beginning of next. depending on release dates)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 4, 2012)

I love how everyone was complaining "There are too many sequels!!!111" yet you look on sites like Kotaku and IGN and everyone's saying "I hope Nintendo announces a new Kirby!", "Where's F-Zero? I want an F-zero!", "Oooooh Halo 4! Finally!", "Where's Assassin's Creed?", "Announce versus XIII already!", almost nothing about KAIO: King of Pirates or Watch Dogs. 

...then again though, this *IS* Kotaku and IGN I'm talking about here. But I think that kind of shows one reason for developers sequelphilia, doesn't it?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

Once the testers had the problems with the motion control Harry Potter on stage, I was like lol no.
But then


Spoiler: about Sony conference



You get to be a ship captain in ACIII.
Hopefully this isn't tedious as tower defense in the previous game.
And Last Of Us gameplay, ironically, last.


Then it ended and I watched a bit of the Spike After Show and saw:
Star Wars 1313. *nerdgasm*


----------



## DW_ (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck all this other Star Wars, just gimme Battlefront 3 already, LucasFarts.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 5, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> _Watch Dogs_ looks like it's going to be amazing. I think if there's one redeeming feature for E3 2012 it's that game.



After day 1 it's clear Watch Dogs is the game of the show. 

Good lord that was awesome.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> After day 1 it's clear Watch Dogs is the game of the show.
> 
> Good lord that was awesome.



true. although i do have some moral problems with causing a massive car crash and involve innocent people just to get to my target


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 5, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> true. although i do have some moral problems with causing a massive car crash and involve innocent people just to get to my target



Given what we saw from the gameplay it looks like there are possible different ways you can go about completing objectives. I suppose that was the most action movie-like.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jun 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> After day 1 it's clear Watch Dogs is the game of the show.
> 
> Good lord that was awesome.



That is, unless Valve goes against their word and releases HL3 to surprise people.

But seriously, I wish Ubisoft had hinted to a release date for Watch Dogs so it eases some of my crippling excitement about it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Given what we saw from the gameplay it looks like there are possible different ways you can go about completing objectives. I suppose that was the most action movie-like.



we still have to consider that ubisoft is making it. and i dont trust those guys...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 5, 2012)

Anybody else try to figger out why the Wii-U sing-a-long game says "Now tell everyone to clap their hands" to the person holding the remote/controller? Rather than on the screen with a little clap graphic? 

And nice fake-as-hell smiling and laughing :v

Anybody else check that screen lag on the Wii-U remote/controller thing during the previews? Yowsa.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 5, 2012)

anyone else think of lego island when lego city came up and kind of loved it imediatly?
also watching a stream to determine the lag of the controls is a horrible measure for lots of reasons. the only way to truly find out how much lag their is would to be to actually play it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 5, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> anyone else think of lego island when lego city came up and kind of loved it imediatly?
> also watching a stream to determine the lag of the controls is a horrible measure for lots of reasons. the only way to truly find out how much lag their is would to be to actually play it.



It's on TV right now? Though the Lego City looked kind of like their original Lego PC game that wasn't a building type game...which is cool (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lego_Island). And if their BEST promo shots (not live shots) show lag, that's not good.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2012)

I'M NOT DISAPPOINTED, NOPE [noparse] :S [/noparse]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2012)

Was not expecting anything different from Nintendo... For a third year in a row, I've been disappointed. No F-Zero, no Starfox, no good Metroid, no good Zelda, no immersing 3D Mario. No new interesting IP's. No reason for me to purchase a Wii U.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 5, 2012)

I was complacent with the current-gen graphics, though I wish they could've gone a little further.

Zombi-U looked okay, but if the inventory management is exclusively through the touch screen (i.e. can't use that "pro" Xbox controller they announced online), then it's going to be one step forward and two steps back. 

Just Dance 4 was stupid. "The 5th player gets to choose the moves!" - Wow, that sounds great! I'll totally invite FIVE people, so FOUR people can have fun :v

Lego City looks good.

To no big surprise, PS1 games on the Vita - It's a desperate move they should've done months ago.

Smartglass? Eh, it's taken them awhile, but it's at least not THAT disappointing. 

Microsoft Music is what it should've been, rather than pushing that Zune annoyance.

I wasn't even aware there was a Pikmin 2, and had no idea it was still relevant.

Never played Paper Mario, but seeing it's a 3D game is strange, because it LOOKS like it's meant to be a 2D/side-scroller game.

Arkham City Armoured Edition? I think I missed the video, if there was any, but again, they're limiting the play factor if they seriously aren't pushing the 'pro' controller.

Luigi's Mansion looks interesting, but I tuned out again when the translator started trying to describe some strangely complex 4-player game that took way too much explanation.

Playstation Mobile seems another tad late, but better than never I suppose - I don't understand Playstations move into mobile games, when they're doing EXTREMELY poor in that category comparatively (The Nintendo 3DS has 17 million sales, and hasn't been out nearly as long). 

Didn't get to see Last of Us gameplay, but it doesn't effect me.

Wonderbook could be interesting, but I stopped being into JK Rowling years ago.

Playstation AllStars Battle Long Name Me Love You Long Time (i.e. Super Smash Bro's-not-for-Nintendo).

Ass Creed still underwhelming.

Watch Dogs MIGHT be interesting, but their mouth-sync is awful.

A look, another NFS. 18th verse, same as the first. At least they're going back to open-world style.

EA & UFC? Hopefully that won't suck, the games have been subpar so far.

Oh look, another Gears of War, great!

Spec Ops: The Line - Free (if I heard right), and looks awful. I remember playing the beta, and hated it. The controls made no sense, were awful, the graphics were muddy as hell (nearly impossible to tell the difference between friend or foe), and the maps were REALLY tiny. You could cross from one side to the other in mere seconds.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 5, 2012)

well that sucked...

but whats worse is im participating in an E3 bingo in a different community and so far i have 3 points... and one of them is the point for "booth babes" which everyone gets XD
many others have low scores though as well. and i think that says a lot about how underwhelming this E3 is.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait. I thought this was a whole promotional marathon for Comedy Central.
I was supposed to be watching E3 conferences that entire time?


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 5, 2012)

Huh, Star Wars 1313 looks interesting.

Hopefully it doesn't suck.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 5, 2012)

Crossposted from FB: 

[h=6]Games  I'm excited about from E3: Last of Us, Dishonored, Assassins Creed 3,  Watch_Dog, God of War 4, Halo 4, Playstation All Stars Battle Royal. And  that's just from videos I've seen posted places since I haven't had  time to watch any of the actual press conferences. 

 I don't know how people say there are no good games at E3 this year.[/h]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 5, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Huh, Star Wars 1313 looks interesting.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't suck.


I'm hoping for it not to be the next Force Unleashed which was highly hyped but laggy controls.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Huh, Star Wars 1313 looks interesting.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't suck.



Or doesn't get stalled out.



Kesteh said:


> Wait. I thought this was a whole promotional marathon for Comedy Central.
> I was supposed to be watching E3 conferences that entire time?


It was a pretty sad Nintendo line-up, as posted above - I have the other hours saved on my DVR for later.



CaptainCool said:


> well that sucked...
> many others have low scores though as well. and i think that says a lot about how underwhelming this E3 is.


 
Pretty much. People are trying to hype up what little is there, but  no Smash Brothers (albeit the Playstation one is similar, and the last  Smash Bros sucked), no Bioshock, no Half-Life, nananana, the list goes  on.


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2012)

I had access to a free E3 pass, but decided to let somebody else have it because I wasn't too enthusiastic about going alone.  Meh.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I had access to a free E3 pass, but decided to let somebody else have it because I wasn't too enthusiastic about going alone.  Meh.



Damn! And you live in California, I coulda gone with my friends D:. (though I hope your friend had fun!) I heard there was not that much swag this year, which is already even less than what they gave out last year (as described above).


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

Erg, just saw the Lost Planet 3 trailer.

Is that seriously the protagonist they're going with? Really? That guy looks like he's going to be so goddamn annoying. And a rock'em sock'em robot VS? _Really?_

I know it's just a teaser trailer, but fuck.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 6, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Crossposted from FB:
> 
> [h=6]
> 
> I don't know how people say there are no good games at E3 this year.[/h]



Because people are stupid and love to complain because everyone else does. It's a sheep mentality.

As for Me, Gears of War Judgement, Forza Horizon, Halo 4, Watch Dogs, Dead Space 3.... I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> no good Zelda


But Skyward Sword was too ....forgiving.

That's it biggest flaw. 


Jashwa said:


> *Assassins Creed 3,  God of War 4, Halo 4, Playstation All Stars Battle Royal.*





Jashwa said:


> *good games*


rofl


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

the battery in the WiiU gamepad will last for about 3 to 5 hours, recharging it will take roughly 2.5 hours... but you will be able to play while charging it.
http://wiiu.gaming-universe.de/news/170_e3-akkulaufzeit-des-wii-u-gamepads-bekannt-gegeben.html

thats pretty weak...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> the battery in the WiiU gamepad will last for about 3 to 5 hours, recharging it will take roughly 2.5 hours... but you will be able to play while charging it.
> http://wiiu.gaming-universe.de/news/170_e3-akkulaufzeit-des-wii-u-gamepads-bekannt-gegeben.html
> 
> thats pretty weak...


Who really play a game for 3~5 hours anyways?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Huh, Star Wars 1313 looks interesting.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't suck.



Needs moar Dash Rendar.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Who really play a game for 3~5 hours anyways?



i finished zelda twilight princess in 2 12 hour sittings :V
and besides, you can still just charge it while playing. although that kind of defeats the whole concept of using the gamepad anywhere.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But Skyward Sword was too ....forgiving.
> 
> That's it biggest flaw.
> 
> rofl



Not it's only flaw either. >:{
Everything was messed up.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it just me who's really, really sceptical about _ZombiU_? I feel people have forgot _Dead Island_, because they're hyping up _ZombiU_ for doing the exact same things; relying on a slow-motion epic trailer, not showing real gameplay...

The moment I saw the gameplay trailer was entirely CGI even down to the hands playing, I lost interest.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2012)

I dunno about ZombiU

But what about Zombie Playground?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/massiveblack/zombie-playground-zpg-3d-action-online-battle-rpg


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> the battery in the WiiU gamepad will last for about 3 to 5 hours, recharging it will take roughly 2.5 hours... but you will be able to play while charging it.
> http://wiiu.gaming-universe.de/news/170_e3-akkulaufzeit-des-wii-u-gamepads-bekannt-gegeben.html
> 
> thats pretty weak...


You think so? I think a rechargeable controller's great, 'cause I don't have to constantly replace it.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 6, 2012)

Dead Space 3 isn't a Dead Space. It's a working title of "Zombie alien gore fest co-op shooter"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> Is it just me who's really, really sceptical about _ZombiU_? I feel people have forgot _Dead Island_, because they're hyping up _ZombiU_ for doing the exact same things; relying on a slow-motion epic trailer, not showing real gameplay...
> 
> The moment I saw the gameplay trailer was entirely CGI even down to the hands playing, I lost interest.



I am. As stated above, I think it's going to run into serious issues that are going to minimize its popularity. 
1) Does it work with pro controller? (which could be a gamebreaker right there)
2) Having to stop EVERYTHING and look down at the screen sitting between your hands to draw a weapon? To check inventory? The GAME doesn't stop for you, in the video clip they showed the zombie was busting in the door as he was frantically finger-swiping like an angry old person with a new touch-screen phone in search for his weapon.
3) Blatant screen lag on the controller screen.



CaptainCool said:


> the battery in the WiiU gamepad will last for  about 3 to 5 hours, recharging it will take roughly 2.5 hours... but  you will be able to play while charging it.
> http://wiiu.gaming-universe.de/news/170_e3-akkulaufzeit-des-wii-u-gamepads-bekannt-gegeben.html
> 
> thats pretty weak...



Hey! Longer battery life than the 3Ds (2-4 hours anyone?), haha. I hope that recharge cord is at least 3meters, or there's going to be a lot of unhappy campers. (Having to recharge your controller every 1-3 uses is awful).


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I am. As stated above, I think it's going to run into serious issues that are going to minimize its popularity.
> 1) Does it work with pro controller? (which could be a gamebreaker right there)
> 2) Having to stop EVERYTHING and look down at the screen sitting between your hands to draw a weapon? To check inventory? The GAME doesn't stop for you, in the video clip they showed the zombie was busting in the door as he was frantically finger-swiping like an angry old person with a new touch-screen phone in search for his weapon.
> 3) Blatant screen lag on the controller screen.
> ...



i saw pretty much these issues as well. i didnt really notice any lag but looking down all the time instead of having a convenient menu on the main screen seems like a huge problem to me. the AR like menu of the dead space series is WAY better than that!
there are some advantages with a controller like that and im sure that many devs will find some really cool ways to use it but ZombiU is not a good example for that.
the screen has to be used in proper situations. like as a map, a radar or to control two characters at once.

yeah, i guess it does have longer battery life than the 3DS  but that was to be expected.
the cord definitely needs to have a good length though.

oh also, 3DS event today (well, tomorrow at 1am for me >__>)! what do you think will be announced there? most of it is probably spoiled already though since they announced 3 nintendo games yesterday...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> oh also, 3DS event today (well, tomorrow at 1am for me >__>)! what do you think will be announced there? most of it is probably spoiled already though since they announced 3 nintendo games yesterday...


Hoping for Fire Emblem..!


----------



## Fernin (Jun 6, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Dead Space 3 isn't a Dead Space. It's a working title of "Zombie alien gore fest co-op shooter"



And that's different from the first 2 Dead Space games how? Aside from the drop in/drop out co-op? Hmmm. Seriously if your comment made my eyes roll any harder they'd pop out of my skull.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

Fernin said:


> And that's different from the first 2 Dead Space games how? Aside from the drop in/drop out co-op? Hmmm. Seriously if your comment made my eyes roll any harder they'd pop out of my skull.



yeah, i agree. as far as i can see the dead space series never really went beyond the concept of being a total gore fest.


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2012)

All I know is that Tony Hawk HD is gonna bring back great memories. Fuck the haters.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> All I know is that Tony Hawk HD is gonna bring back great memories. Fuck the haters.



its so sad that the developers of the current generation have completely forgotten what skating games are about:
making cool and super unrealistic tricks like grinding for 10 kilometers through the entire city in one go to score 10.000.000 points and falling on your face and breaking it in the most stylish way possible.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 6, 2012)

The only thing I know is I suddenly want bananas. Also, it seems Nintendo's body wasn't ready this year, which is surprising since they've generally been consistent with e3 showings...save for the rare dud. Good news is Miyamoto and Pikmin 3 made a strong opening, so there's hope, but Nintendo must stop trying to dominate the super-casual market, as they will have very, very tough competition with apple and other mobile phone companies. They should make the Wii U a new SNES, full of future classic titles, rather than a new virtual boy. Also where is Metroid? Focus on the IP's Nintendo! Not ports or party games! That's what you're best at.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2012)

Wasn't the biggest complaint that there weren't enough 3rd party games for Nintendo?
Also people feel Nintendo is stringing their big properties along too much and not creating new ones.

I have to agree with the above. I like Metroid, Zelda...Mario, but it is time to diversify and create new properties.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, yes, they do need to focus on third party as well. The Wii U seems it will have the support, but the conference didn't do it much justice, perhaps being seen as having ports of "last years games" in some people's eyes, which I'm sure is not the whole picture. 

As for new IP's, I do remember Nintendo made an ingenious horror game called Eternal Darkness for the gamecube. Pikmin was unique too. They need to do stuff like that again. Now, their old properties, while being, well, old, are sellers, and it would be smart to include one of them as a launch title. It would be wise not to ONLY rely on them, though.

Nintendo has some cool new games for the Wii U, like Project P-100 (though they aren't the main dev, I think, it doesn't matter). Why they didn't show it during the conference, I do not know.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wasn't the biggest complaint that there weren't enough 3rd party games for Nintendo?
> Also people feel Nintendo is stringing their big properties along too much and not creating new ones.
> 
> I have to agree with the above. I like Metroid, Zelda...Mario, but it is time to diversify and create new properties.



indeed. you can only do so much with an IP over 20 years until things start to get boring  and to be honest, i think with zelda we have reached that point by now. mario's gameplay is somewhat timeless and you can make challenging levels to keep the games fresh and there havent been THAT many metroid games so far.
but overall nintendo really has to come up with some new stuff. but to be brutally honest? they dont seem to be that good at inventing new IPs. they are very innovative when it comes to making new hardware and handling their old and well established IPs but beyond that its not all that impressive.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, i agree. as far as i can see the dead space series never really went beyond the concept of being a total gore fest.



Aye, which frankly is entirely fine by me. There aren't really any scary games persay anymore since everything that can be done has pretty much been done and old gamers already know all the tricks and can call all the shots, or at least most of them. But they can be suspenseful and gripping, which Dead Space has always been. Perhaps part of it is also that I adore games with convoluted multimedia stories that make no sense unless you read/watch everything about said series....Might explain why I like Halo. XD

But in all seriousness, I expect DS3 will be great. The co-op is entirely optional and those whom have no friends to play the game with will be just fine going it alone hermit style. Some might argue that'd be the best way to do it. I for one look forward to both options. ^^

----
And on a completely unrelated note...

@Marcus Stormchaser 

With all due respect to sergals, they are in no way on the same level as xenomorphs. X3 Sorry, just had to say it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Aye, which frankly is entirely fine by me. There aren't really any scary games persay anymore since everything that can be done has pretty much been done and old gamers already know all the tricks and can call all the shots, or at least most of them. But they can be suspenseful and gripping, which Dead Space has always been. Perhaps part of it is also that I adore games with convoluted multimedia stories that make no sense unless you read/watch everything about said series....Might explain why I like Halo. XD
> 
> But in all seriousness, I expect DS3 will be great. The co-op is entirely optional and those with whom have no friends to play the game with will be just fine going it alone hermit style. Some might argue that'd be the best way to do it. I for one look forward to both options. ^^



yup, i dont really see dead space as a particularly scary game. i mean, most rooms in the game are pretty well lit and when you can clearly see a monster it just isnt as scary anymore.
but those games definitely are very suspenseful!


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 6, 2012)

----
@Fernin
And on a completely unrelated note...

@Marcus Stormchaser 

With all due respect to sergals, they are in no way on the same level as xenomorphs. X3 Sorry, just had to say it.

I'm inclined to agree with you...unless you're talking about alien resurrection and beyond. Aliens kicked ass.


----------



## Reito (Jun 6, 2012)

It was so-so, like every E3 before it it wasn't what we hoped it would be.

I'de have to say I'm really excited for Ubisofts Watch Dogs, and The Last of Us I think stole the show

Nintendo... tried, I think the WiiU will be something we have to get our hands on, not watch fake families pretend to have fun with


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> All I know is that Tony Hawk HD is gonna bring back great memories. Fuck the haters.



Hopefully they make another great peripheral like that skateboard with the hand wavey things, that thing was awesome and sold well! V:



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> but Nintendo must stop trying to  dominate the super-casual market, as they will have very, very tough  competition with apple and other mobile phone companies. They should  make the Wii U a new SNES, full of future classic titles, rather than a  new virtual boy. Also where is Metroid? Focus on the IP's Nintendo! Not  ports or party games! That's what you're best at.



Nintendo has 250m units sold of their two main consoles (Wii + the DS Line), Apple has 227m sold for their iPad/iTouch/iPhone line - Though if you consider computers, then it swings in favour of Apple. Plus, Nintendo has made some bad moves when they made their 3DS 25-50% more than their previous DS's (250 for the 3DS, 115 for DSLite, 150 for original DS, 150 for DSi at times of launch.) lacked big name games, and seriously lacking unit's when the Wii came out.T

The 3DS 80$ price drop was fast, but not quick enough, especially when you consider the weak starting games. It was an expensive gimmick that had 5(?) yawn games at launch.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2012)

Less than 2 hours until the 3DS conference... This is the moment where my dreams will either be realized or shattered.


Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Nintendo has some cool new games for the Wii U, like Project P-100 (though they aren't the main dev, I think, it doesn't matter). Why they didn't show it during the conference, I do not know.


Developed by Platinum Games (Whose members are partly responsible for Okami and Viewtiful Joe), published by Nintendo. Are there any other Nintendo games that weren't shown in the conference, but still revealed? I've only heard about Project P-100.


CaptainCool said:


> indeed. you can only do so much with an IP over 20 years until things start to get boring  and to be honest, i think with zelda we have reached that point by now. mario's gameplay is somewhat timeless and you can make challenging levels to keep the games fresh and there havent been THAT many metroid games so far.
> but overall nintendo really has to come up with some new stuff. but to be brutally honest? they dont seem to be that good at inventing new IPs. they are very innovative when it comes to making new hardware and handling their old and well established IPs but beyond that its not all that impressive.


You think so? I think Zelda's still as strong as ever... Honestly, I feel like Mario's the franchise that is wearing out. All the New Super Mario Bros. games look the same...
When was the last time Nintendo even made a big budget IP..? I'm not sure. Unless you count NintendoLand, but that... certainly does not look big budget.


Reito said:


> Nintendo... tried, I think the WiiU will be something we have to get our hands on, not watch fake families pretend to have fun with


That dad replaced the spiders Onnes links in my nightmares.

Edit: Hey Pachi they did reveal a new F-Zero :V


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> its so sad that the developers of the current generation have completely forgotten what skating games are about:
> making cool and super unrealistic tricks like grinding for 10 kilometers through the entire city in one go to score 10.000.000 points and falling on your face and breaking it in the most stylish way possible.


We have all these Skate fantards complaining that it's "unrealistic." Bitch, please. The kiddies who are playing it the first time ever will go "what's a hidden tape????" Actually I think they'll be disks, but still. No reverts, spine transfers or nail-the-trick. Just manauals, grinds, grabs and flip tricks, just like the good old days. Maybe I'm too excited about that lol


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2012)

No Fire Emblem


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

conference is over... almost nothing new...


SirRob said:


> Hoping for Fire Emblem..!



HAHA LOL NOPE! :V

on the other hand im also very disappointed because i didnt get any points on my E3 bingo card because the conference sucked so hard


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> HAHA LOL NOPE! :V


_THEY'RE EVEN TRANSLATING IT IN ENGLISH._ T_________________T

Edit- Twitter accounts of Kotaku and IGN staff members are saying that Reggie confirmed Fire Emblem for the US after the conference. 

_They're toying with me, I know it._


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> _THEY'RE EVEN TRANSLATING IT IN ENGLISH._ T_________________T



yeah :I
at this point i just really dont get nintendo anymore. i simply dont understand why these games needed an extra live event.
and at the same time they showed almost no new games at all. it just feels like a huge waste of time to me.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently Reggie slipped up and wasn't supposed to mention Fire Emblem's US localization at all. Why? Why would he keep nice things from us?

(Aw heck, who cares, time to celebrate!)

Or go to bed, I think I'll do that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Apparently Reggie slipped up and wasn't supposed to mention Fire Emblem's US localization at all. Why? Why would he keep nice things from us?
> 
> (Aw heck, who cares, time to celebrate!)
> 
> Or go to bed, I think I'll do that.



why the FUCK didnt they say that during this event? why would they hide such a great game? that is SO stupid!
(on the other hand i dont have anything fire emblem related on my bingo card and im not a huge fan of the series so i dont care THAT much^^)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> why the FUCK didnt they say that during this event? why would they hide such a great game? that is SO stupid!
> (on the other hand i dont have anything fire emblem related on my bingo card and im not a huge fan of the series so i dont care THAT much^^)



It's called building hype . You "accidentally" let it slip after the big show, because then it's not lost in the rest of the news of the show.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 7, 2012)

ok SO! this big "miiverse" social thing for WiiU where you can exchange messages?
yeah, those messages will be manually moderated by nintendo staff before they are being posted. so it can take up to 30 minutes before the other person can read them or even more when a ton of people are using the service! :V

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...an-resources-must-approve-your-miiverse-posts

great job, nintendo! essentially killing the excitement about the service before it even launched....


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2012)

Better to have our hopes down now than later. At least this is good news for soccer moms.

(no way maximum is only gonna be half an hour btw)


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 7, 2012)

SirRob said:


> (no way maximum is only gonna be half an hour btw)



yeah, thats pretty unrealistic in my opinion. during the prime time im pretty sure its gonna be an hour or so.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 7, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wasn't the biggest complaint that there weren't enough 3rd party games for Nintendo?
> Also people feel Nintendo is stringing their big properties along too much and not creating new ones.
> 
> I have to agree with the above. I like Metroid, Zelda...Mario, but it is time to diversify and create new properties.




You know, it's actually kinda funny. Nintendo published and even internally developed quite a bit of new IPs, including resurrected ones. (eg, Glory of Heracles.) 

Nobody buys them. Or even acknowledges their existence. (Maybe for a few months if they're lucky.) 

It also doesn't help that before every E3, their customers are all "Hey where's F-zero?" "make a new Zelda!", "I hope you have Kirby", etc. (Nintendo could run an entire E3 lineup with only one Zelda game and a whole slew of new IPs. People would fixate exclusively on the Zelda game.)


And as for why Fire Emblem was announced after show...honestly guys, I know it was announced for EU, but it's not like recently Nintendo hasn't had a track record for releasing great games in PAL yet not in the US for awhile...you know the ones.  It also doesn't help there was another game that never made it out here. Can't blame us for being paranoid.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> ok SO! this big "miiverse" social thing for WiiU where you can exchange messages?
> yeah, those messages will be manually moderated by nintendo staff before they are being posted. so it can take up to 30 minutes before the other person can read them or even more when a ton of people are using the service! :V
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...an-resources-must-approve-your-miiverse-posts
> ...



I'm trying to figure out why they produced that sort of system. I understand they can't just let it go unmoderated, but that article said that the messages will be run through computer filters before going to a human that gives it a pass or fail (and what happens when the message doesn't get sent? Do they send it back, cancel it, or give no message?).  So why not just the computer?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 7, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm trying to figure out why they produced that sort of system. I understand they can't just let it go unmoderated, but that article said that the messages will be run through computer filters before going to a human that gives it a pass or fail (and what happens when the message doesn't get sent? Do they send it back, cancel it, or give no message?).  So why not just the computer?



i have no idea and it confuses me as well.
plus i dont get how much sense a social system like that makes when its so heavily moderated.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 7, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> ok SO! this big "miiverse" social thing for WiiU where you can exchange messages?
> yeah, those messages will be manually moderated by nintendo staff before they are being posted. so it can take up to 30 minutes before the other person can read them or even more when a ton of people are using the service! :V
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...an-resources-must-approve-your-miiverse-posts
> ...



Makes me wonder who will be moderating all those comments.


----------



## Arekkusu (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anybody know if any borderlands related announcements will be at E3?. just a little noob question


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2012)

Arekkusu said:


> Does anybody know if any borderlands related announcements will be at E3?. just a little noob question



Have you tried Google?


----------



## Arekkusu (Jun 8, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Have you tried Google?



Whoops my bad


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2012)

What pretty much happened at E3 summarized-






E3 2012, the year gaming died.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What pretty much happened at E3 summarized
> 
> E3 2012, the year gaming died.



Well that's kind of excessive o_o it wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well that's kind of excessive o_o it wasn't THAT bad.


Not that bad?
It was like if a train hit a schoolbus.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't watch anything to do with it but by the sounds of it it wasn't all that different to previous E3 events.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2012)

How the hell was this "the year gaming died"?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> How the hell was this "the year gaming died"?



Yeah, I dunno.There's disappointment, but I definitely wouldn't call it the year gaming died.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> How the hell was this "the year gaming died"?


Cause the last few E3's there was a crapton of games that people speculated as whether or not they were going to actually be be good.  Granted many of them did flop, but this E3 even in complete utter fucking denial of knowing better there's like what ten games that might be good?

For example I love the hell out of the dead space franchise, but from what we've seen so far of Dead Space 3 they're completely and totally abandoning the survival horror genre to make it a fps shooter.  If you don't know already your co-op partner is a soldier.

Or Metal Gear Rising: Revengence.  Every metal gear fan not in denial knows it's going to be utter crap.

Also Aliens: Colonial Marines.  I hope I'm wrong, but this is the same studio that brought us Duke Nukem Forever and we all know what a utter piece of crap that was.

Tl:dr; shoot me now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Cannonfodder, stop overexaggerating, you're just going to make yourself look like an moron.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause the last few E3's there was a crapton of games that people speculated as whether or not they were going to actually be be good.  Granted many of them did flop, but this E3 even in complete utter fucking denial of knowing better there's like what ten games that might be good?
> 
> For example I love the hell out of the dead space franchise, but from what we've seen so far of Dead Space 3 they're completely and totally abandoning the survival horror genre to make it a fps shooter.  If you don't know already your co-op partner is a soldier.
> 
> ...



So you're being terribly overdramatic over a couple games not being as good as you hoped, and game companies massively changing their gameplay to suit what they think is popular is nothing new :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh Cannonfodder, stop overexaggerating, you're just going to make yourself look like an moron.


I don't think you can call it overexaggeration when even loyal fans of the franchises know the next game is going to be crap.

I'm holding off my opinion on games like halo 4 though, cause from what we've seen they seem to be taking the franchise in a different direction with the new Ai enemy instead of the gravemind.  Which will probably piss off the halo community, but will it be any good?  Don't know, depends on where they go with it.  It may be good or utter crap.  I don't know cause I haven't read the halo books.
Also chances are Sly Cooper thieves in time is probably going to be good.

However look at Pokemon Conquest and tell me that is going to be a good game? Or the new Hitman game.  Or the new Devil May Cry?  Good god what have they done to Dante?  They made him a emo anarchist teenager.  Dante is supposed to be a badass demon killer, not some teen that looks like he spends his days at a skate park listening to nine inch nails.


Lastdirewolf said:


> So you're being terribly overdramatic over a  couple games not being as good as you hoped, and game companies  massively changing their gameplay to suit what they think is popular is  nothing new :/


I know that, but they haven't done it to this level yet.
Prime example is the development of X-COM.  They're doing the same thing they did to Alan Wake.  Taking a psychological thriller and turning it into a fps.
I don't hate fps games, what I hate is when they take a game in a completely totally unrelated genre and shove fps gameplays down it's throats to boost sales.  It'd be like giving pacman guns or mario a uzi.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2012)

i think the problem is that all eyes were on nintendo this year because of the WiiU. so the other companies probably decided to hold back major announcements so that the new console wont overshadow them.
because thats exactly whats happening in most forums that ive seen. even if the expectations for the WiiU are rather low now they are still talking about nothing else.
my guess is that next year we will see some pretty big stuff, including bigger WiiU titles and new hardware from sony and microsoft.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i think the problem is that all eyes were on nintendo this year because of the WiiU. so the other companies probably decided to hold back major announcements so that the new console wont overshadow them.
> because thats exactly whats happening in most forums that ive seen. even if the expectations for the WiiU are rather low now they are still talking about nothing else.
> my guess is that next year we will see some pretty big stuff, including bigger WiiU titles and new hardware from sony and microsoft.


I hope you're right.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I hope you're right.



me too. because if im wrong the next E3 is gonna suck even harder XD
in terms of E3 announcements the focus will shift from nintendo to microsoft and sony. next E3 it will have been half a year since WiiU launched, everyone will be curious to see how much of a head start they are giving nintendo and whether the WiiU actually is a worthy competitor.

but there is one problem that i see with the WiiU. reggie announced today that the retail price for it will be "a happy surprise for everyone" which means that it will probably cost around 250 bucks, as much as the wii cost at its launch.
however, at that price point it cant be a lot more powerful than the PS360. especially since nintendo announced that they want to make a profit with the console right away.
so when sony and microsoft throw their new consoles in the ring nintendo will once again have a new generation console with technology from the previous generation. and i highly doubt that they will still have a lot of third party support later on when that really happens. so those who buy the console are once again stuck with casual crap and a painfully slow flow of first party games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> How the hell was this "the year gaming died"?



It's nothing new.

Gaming has been "Dying" since the 1990s.

Heck, I remember when 2011 was the year gaming died.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> SNIP


Too late.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Too late.


I'll give you a prime example of why I'm disappointed, remember that old crappy game "shadow the hedgehog"?  They're doing that to far too many games this year.

Let me be perfectly clear what I mean.  I don't hate fps games; I do however hate when they make a non-fps into a fps to get more people to buy them at the cost of quality.


CaptainCool said:


> me too. because if im wrong the next E3 is gonna suck even harder XD
> in terms of E3 announcements the focus will shift from nintendo to microsoft and sony. next E3 it will have been half a year since WiiU launched, everyone will be curious to see how much of a head start they are giving nintendo and whether the WiiU actually is a worthy competitor.
> 
> but there is one problem that i see with the WiiU. reggie announced today that the retail price for it will be "a happy surprise for everyone" which means that it will probably cost around 250 bucks, as much as the wii cost at its launch.
> ...


It's possible that could happen.  Afterall we do know that the new XBox720 and the new playstation are coming out either next year or the year after.  Nintendo may be the king of gaming, but they keep fucking themselves over with trying to be the first one with their products.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2012)

None of that says death of the industry to me. 

It just says Cannonfodder is personally disappointed in a couple titles. 

Everything has to always be so dramatic with you.


----------



## Vega (Jun 10, 2012)

Too much negativity here, lets look at the good things (To me at least)of this years E3:
Beyond: Two Souls
Watch Dogs
Last Of Us
Dishonored
Tomb Raider Reboot
Skyrim's Dawngaurd DLC
Assassin's Creed 3
Hitman: Absolution
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Zombie U

Resident Evil 6 (Just kidding, RE6 looked god awful and is possibly the worst of E3)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> None of that says death of the industry to me.
> 
> It just says Cannonfodder is personally disappointed in a couple titles.
> 
> Everything has to always be so dramatic with you.


When you consider the trend that gaming has been taking unless next year's E3 pulls out a ton of amazing unique good games then in a couple years it's possible we'll see a game titled "call of modern juarez gear: dead rising devil hitman"

I'm not saying death of the industry, I'm saying it's a death of quality games in general and most of the games at E3 outright are going to suck badly.  I'm hoping what CaptainCool theorized is correct, cause if he's not correct then that means we're going to get nothing but utter shit games in general for a long time to come.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2012)

Vega said:


> Resident Evil 6 (Just kidding, RE6 looked god awful and is possibly the worst of E3)



People really seem to hate the new Resident Evil games in the main series. I'm not a fan of the games, but holy crap. From what I hear, RE4, 5, and soon to be 6 are big flops with the fans.
Fix your shit Capcom!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm just going to point to Vega's list (with the exception of Zombie U). 

There are plenty of quality games spotlighted at E3 and even more that weren't even there (GTA 5, Bioshock Infinite, etc).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I'm just going to point to Vega's list (with the exception of Zombie U).
> 
> There are plenty of quality games spotlighted at E3 and even more that weren't even there (GTA 5, Bioshock Infinite, etc).


I never said that there weren't good games at E3, I said that the majority of games that were at E3 though are going to be utter shit when they come out.  Out of all the games that were shown there's maybe only about a dozen that are going to be good.

The five stages of gamer E3 denial-
1)"Well the last game was good, this game is going to be good also.  It's not like they would purposefully rush development on us at the cost of quality... right?"
2)"WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY COMPLETELY SCRAPPED THE GAMEPLAY PREVIOUS GAMEPLAY MECHANICS?! WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY FIRED THE PREVIOUS WRITERS?!"
3)"Look I'll buy you're game, just please make it decent.  That's all I ask, just a okay game in the franchise.  I'll even play it if it's mediocre"
4)"God damnit, they completely fucked up the franchise. *begins drinking self to death*"
5)More depression


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 10, 2012)

I hardly pay attention to E3 anymore. All I managed to see was Resident Evil 6, some of Assassin's Creed 3 and Watchdogs.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2012)

"Maybe only a dozen that are going to be good"


That's a lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 10, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> "Maybe only a dozen that are going to be good"
> 
> 
> That's a lot.


That doesn't come close to previous E3's.  Past years there's been dozens of games that we had to speculate on whether or not they're going to be any good.  This year we know the majority of them are going to be crap off the bat and people are going to buy it anyway.

For example I love the hell out of the dead space franchise.  You know what is the immediate redflag that dead space 3 is going to be nowhere near as good?  Introduction of co-op.  Second redflag they're using Ellie to rehash the Nicole plot.
What they want us to think happened inbetween dead space 2 and 3.
Ellie, "oh Isaac you saved my life, let's make out"
Red flag number three introduction of humans as enemy targets you have to defeat.  The enemy Ai is meant for necromorphs, not humans.  The human soldiers are probably going have extremely broken Ai that you can just troll if you are bored.  Chances are the human Ai is going to be on the level of broken that you can just run behind them and they'll stop shooting level of broken.  There's been shit like this before in video games where they try to rehash game code for a new type of enemy without actually changing it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> even more that weren't even there (GTA 5, Bioshock Infinite, etc).



Highlighting this.

There's lots and lots of absolutely badass (more obscure) titles that have been released in the past years, and they happen to be ones that the E3-haters enjoy, and they were never shown at E3. This year is definitely not going to be any different whatsoever.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> That doesn't come close to previous E3's.  Past years there's been dozens of games that we had to speculate on whether or not they're going to be any good.  This year we know the majority of them are going to be crap off the bat and people are going to buy it anyway.
> 
> For example I love the hell out of the dead space franchise.  You know what is the immediate redflag that dead space 3 is going to be nowhere near as good?  Introduction of co-op.  Second redflag they're using Ellie to rehash the Nicole plot.
> What they want us to think happened inbetween dead space 2 and 3.
> ...


You do realize they can program the humans to have a different AI than the necromorphs...right? In fact, they'd have to unless all the humans were going to basically rush you. 

It's not like they're reskinning necromorphs into humans and giving them guns instead of weird bio weapon things. 

Plus, that's one game and a couple changes you don't like; not even something damning about that game. You could've at least mentioned like Resident Evil 6 and it going to be basically 3 little shitty games wrapped into 1 big shitty game that desecrates the franchise. 



Also, there hasn't been an E3 in recent memory for me that's had as many "must buy" exciting games as this year and there's NEVER been an E3 that has had "dozens" of games where you had to speculate on whether they'd be good or bad (and why nsi this even a good thing?). I'd rather know a game is going to be good or bad by them showing me gameplay/details than speculate because they only showed a short teaser trailer.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Highlighting this.
> 
> There's lots and lots of absolutely badass (more obscure) titles that have been released in the past years, and they happen to be ones that the E3-haters enjoy, and they were never shown at E3. This year is definitely not going to be any different whatsoever.



What sucks about a game or company not showing up to E3 though, is that it means no Swag. This years swag was awful and it was made worse by Rockstar, 2k, and a few other huge name companies not being there, or being there for smaller games and gave no swag.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> You do realize they can program the humans to have a different AI than the necromorphs...right? In fact, they'd have to unless all the humans were going to basically rush you.
> 
> It's not like they're reskinning necromorphs into humans and giving them guns instead of weird bio weapon things.
> 
> ...


Look at who's the publisher.
EA has made a announcement that they don't want any game to be in development for more than 2 years.  Meaning it's entirely well within the realm of possibility that the gameplay of Dead Space 3 is going to be rushed right the fuck out the door.

Also I was just being brief with the red flags we've seen so far from dead space 3.  All the red flags indicate that EA is doing to Dead Space what happened to the resident evil franchise.
[YT]e-LE0ycgkBQ[/YT]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> None of that says death of the industry to me.
> 
> It just says Cannonfodder is personally disappointed in a couple titles.
> 
> Everything has to always be so dramatic with you.




That's pretty much every E3.

"where are the titles *I'm* interested in? There are titles for franchises I don't like! There are titles that don't look interesting, either. Clearly, the existence of something like Call of Duty is preventing completely unrelated companies from making franchises that I'm interested in. So I'm going to just sit here complaining and claiming that the industry is 'dying', which I've done since the 1990s yet it's even *stronger* now than it was then!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> That's pretty much every E3.
> 
> "where are the titles *I'm* interested in? There are titles for franchises I don't like! There are titles that don't look interesting, either. Clearly, the existence of something like Call of Duty is preventing completely unrelated companies from making franchises that I'm interested in. So I'm going to just sit here complaining and claiming that the industry is 'dying', which I've done since the 1990s yet it's even *stronger* now than it was then!"


I see you skipped my post entirely.  I was complaining about how the majority of the games shown obviously lacked any sort of gameplay quality control and are going "well might as well just not give a shit, cause you're going to buy it anyway".

Think of it as how the ending for mass effect 3 was treated.  Chances are at least one person on staff stopped and thought to themselves, "maybe this ending is going to piss off our fans?", but cause the game got rushed right the fuck out the door the ending happened anyhow.

Saying that game developers are pushing the deadlines for games early for profitability at the expense of quality is by no means any stretch.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 11, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> People really seem to hate the new Resident Evil games in the main series. I'm not a fan of the games, but holy crap. From what I hear, RE4, 5, and soon to be 6 are big flops with the fans.
> Fix your shit Capcom!!



Why should they care about what the 'fans' want?  RE4 sold 7+ million copies and and RE5 sold 5.8+ million copies.  Obviously they have a product that the consumer public wants, because if they didn't want it, they wouldn't buy it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why should they care about what the 'fans' want?  RE4 sold 7+ million copies and and RE5 sold 5.8+ million copies.  Obviously they have a product that the consumer public wants, because if they didn't want it, they wouldn't buy it.


^And this is my whole point.


Personally I am excited about a couple of the games, however I plan on waiting until a couple weeks after they release to see what the fans say before buying them.  I learned my lesson the hard way with ME3.


----------



## Goldangel.Skybear (Jun 12, 2012)

A couple of games that caught my interest were Assassin's Creed III, Borderlands 2, Gears of War: Judgement, Halo 4, South Park: The Stick of Truth, and Watch Dogs. I doubt I'll even end up getting half of them, though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2012)

Goldangel.Skybear said:


> A couple of games that caught my interest were Assassin's Creed III, Borderlands 2, Gears of War: Judgement, Halo 4, South Park: The Stick of Truth, and Watch Dogs. I doubt I'll even end up getting half of them, though.



South Park has me interested. Ass Creed is yawn-worthy at this point. It's a decent story, but the gameplay is WAY too strictly repetitive across all these years of the game. A little bit of gameplay change would be nice, maybe "III" (i.e. #5?) will have that with the Naval thing.

Halo 4...I might rent just for nostalgia. GoW, Borderlands 2, and Watchdogs are meh


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2012)

There is a significant market in mobile games now. I am not sure about stronger than ever but noticing a plateau of the market as people shift their attention. This actually affects the tv production market. I mean hardware and not the shows so much. Used to be people scrambling for bigger screens. Now people are hoping or wanting Netflix on their smartphone -or other movie or tv service.

It might not say something for a hardcore gamer, but they still make a percentage of the market. If ppl pass up a game because there is something more viable - like smartphone games or viewing, I would not be  surprised to see a decline for consoles.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why should they care about what the 'fans' want?  RE4 sold 7+ million copies and and RE5 sold 5.8+ million copies.  Obviously they have a product that the consumer public wants, because if they didn't want it, they wouldn't buy it.



Especially because the fans do nothing but whine and complain.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> There is a significant market in mobile games now. I am not sure about stronger than ever but noticing a plateau of the market as people shift their attention. This actually affects the tv production market. I mean hardware and not the shows so much. Used to be people scrambling for bigger screens. Now people are hoping or wanting Netflix on their smartphone -or other movie or tv service.
> 
> It might not say something for a hardcore gamer, but they still make a percentage of the market. If ppl pass up a game because there is something more viable - like smartphone games or viewing, I would not be  surprised to see a decline for consoles.


ACtually what runs a game isn't as important as people often think.  For example if someone makes a crap game with amazing graphics for the PS3 using every ounce of power the PS3 has to offer it's still a crap game.  If someone makes a good game for a phone then it's a good game.

Also part of me is hoping they are correct in that phone games are the newest wave for games.  Granted in all likelihood they are wrong as fuck, but there is a slime chance with how phones are getting more and more powerful they could run games with decent graphics.  The problem is that since it's a completely different way of gaming chances are they're going to fuck it up.  Think of how halo wars was a bad game, they tried to take rts and put it on xbox360.  Not imagine trying to take console franchises and put them on phones.. Chances are they're going to fail horribly at attempting them.

A prime example of what I mean is mass effect infiltrator.  It was a average game, however for a phone it had pretty good graphics.  Had they focused more on "What works and doesn't with a cellphones?" It _could_ have been a very good game.

It's possible that cellphones could be the next wave of gaming, but I have far too much pessimistic to think they won't fuck up.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2012)

Up there with CannonFodder, I don't really know how much the two types are competing.

Guys that want that brand new/or classic FPS aren't going to settle for (OR will ALSO buy) some pansy tap-and-kill type of game on a phone. 

The market for penny and dollar games is aimed at the Nintendo, and casual market. 

They aren't making the Xbox 720, PS4, and ... well...They aren't making those two types of consoles for Angry Bird and Fruit Ninja fans (albeit there is a Fruit Ninja game). 

The game companies need to focus less on graphics and more on value of the game...but of course, why would they want to make ONE game you can play dozens of times, when they can make dozens of games that you only play a few times?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2012)

While we're on the topic of phone games.  I don't think that it's impossible to have a serious fps on a phone, it's just that rather than pay attention to the vast differences between a phone and a console they developers are trying to import gameplay mechanics into the phone games rather than adapt to the phones.

If you wanted a phone fps game that hardcore gamers would be excited about it would probably take a crap ton of effort coming up with new gameplay mechanic basics and how to translate a console game to a phone.

Their best bet would be get a group of mlg gamers who pretty much spend their lives making money through games and sit down in a focus group asking them what do they think would work for a phone fps and what doesn't work.  Also during the development of the game have them as testers and what they say goes.

The problem is that would take a complete rethinking of gameplay basics and.. well I don't have faith in them to actually care what "fans" think.  They are companies and therefore are going to care about profitability.  Unless it's a game developer that cares what fans think.  If like Valve or someone develops a fps game for phone chances are they are actually going to try and make the gameplay mechanics work.  After that it's just a matter of everybody else jumping onboard and flippantly plagarising the gameplay mechanics.

Tl:dr; I don't think it's impossible for there to be a good fps game on phones, I just think it's more likely that they'll try and import how console games work rather than rethink the gameplay mechanics.

Tl:dr; of Tl:dr; phone games are going to probably flop cause it'd take actual effort to make them fun.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> While we're on the topic of phone games.  I don't think that it's impossible to have a serious fps on a phone, it's just that rather than pay attention to the vast differences between a phone and a console they developers are trying to import gameplay mechanics into the phone games rather than adapt to the phones.
> 
> If you wanted a phone fps game that hardcore gamers would be excited about it would probably take a crap ton of effort coming up with new gameplay mechanic basics and how to translate a console game to a phone.
> 
> ...



The controller is a major portion of how hardcore a game can be. Phones tend to not have controllers...Therefore you run into a problem, and as well, FPS (frames) tends to be low on most phones - So without creating a new phone, it's probably going to be a problem overall...Then you get down to network...and oh dear Dx


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The controller is a major portion of how hardcore a game can be. Phones tend to not have controllers...Therefore you run into a problem, and as well, FPS (frames) tends to be low on most phones - So without creating a new phone, it's probably going to be a problem overall...Then you get down to network...and oh dear Dx


It would take a major rethinking of what defines the genre for fps.  If there ever is a successful fps for phones it's probably not going to be a true fps, but rather take elements from other genres to make it work.

My best guess if someone ever successfully figures out how to make a fps that hardcore fps gamers would enjoy on phones it's probably going to be a mix between a fps, arcade shooter and some rts gameplay mechanics to make it work.  Basically have shortcut buttons off to the side for reloading, taking cover, jump, duck, run and such.  The rts element we would probably see is clicking on your allies and then clicking where you want them to take cover, move, or what enemies to shoot with a Ai that isn't stupid.  You can further simplify the controls by if you double click a spot where you can take cover your character will automatically take cover.  You can have a pseudo controller stick with a touch screen for targetting.  Like a large "button" at the bottom for the reticle and a fire button on the other side.  When you aren't firing if you're next to cover you'll automatically pop back behind it.

This is just something I spitballed and just thought up, but you get the basic idea.  If you use the touch screen for most of the commands and simplify other commands it _could _be okay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Up there with CannonFodder, I don't really know how much the two types are competing.
> 
> Guys that want that brand new/or classic FPS aren't going to settle for (OR will ALSO buy) some pansy tap-and-kill type of game on a phone.
> 
> ...



Well for one Investors want to see growth. There's only so much in a life cycle of an FPS person. Meaning that, well exactly how many times will someone really go out and buy the same franchise with sequels before they grow out of it? Only one I can think of really off the bat with that crazy mentality is Madden...but frankly I find sports fans a bit nuts  But anyways, gaming companies are still companies. They have to project a certain amount of growth to their investors.

As I said, hardcore gamers only make up a percentage. There's other people who will get a Call of Duty since he/she may know a friend who plays it. But will they buy it again if they lose interest or get a smart phone and find an app that keeps them busy? It's one of the reasons I was kinda laughing and well noticing how much the consoles are really trying to be the everyday equipment. "Hey look we got Netflix now... TV ON YOUR TV!" Xbox Glass and other social apps to keep you using your device - gotta check up on your friends on facebook. Wii U also knows that families will have to multitask and share, hence letting the tablet also be a semi portable gaming system so mom and dad can watch game of thrones on the big screen and shoo Jimmy back to his room. 

Kids are just as happy to play a game on Mommy's iphone than worry about a PS3. Mommy is happy because she didn't have to spend 60 bucks on the next game and let her kid play Angry Birds for free 

So having attention diverted to another device is a problem in the big picture for gaming consoles. You can't just keep the status quo or a bit less for investors, or you're gonna get layoffs because they want you to meet projections.

Right now though making money from mobile gaming is certainly a big hurdle. While it's taking up people's time that could have been spent playing Modern Warfare of Black Ops what have you I still don't think it's (mobile games) a profitable business....yet. It's like I said a diversion. People constantly look for new diversions to feed their head. That's the nature of humanity. That's why there was such a shift from devices people carry these day or how certain sites are used for example. Facebook is like the smartphone addiction and being able to play some of those games through facebook is a big time waster. 

So that's the thing a console needs to really watch out for. At least with a PC you could also have a second monitor to multitask a game and keep up with twitter on the other screen if that's your thing. So while you may have your hardcore gamers, its the rest of the people you're trying to keep around to tout to your investors.


----------



## Goldangel.Skybear (Jun 12, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> South Park has me interested. Ass Creed is yawn-worthy at this point. It's a decent story, but the gameplay is WAY too strictly repetitive across all these years of the game. A little bit of gameplay change would be nice, maybe "III" (i.e. #5?) will have that with the Naval thing.
> 
> Halo 4...I might rent just for nostalgia. GoW, Borderlands 2, and Watchdogs are meh



What concerned me about South Park: The Stick of Truth is that only cinematics were shown. As for Assassin's Creed, I really enjoy the gameplay of the series. If you dislike it because of the action slowing down when you have to fight, you'll probably be happy to hear that you can now kill people while running in Assassin's Creed III. I doubt the naval aspect will change the game very much. After all, the whole tower defense thing in Assassin's Creed: Revelations did not really affect anything.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Up there with CannonFodder, I don't really know how much the two types are competing.
> 
> Guys that want that brand new/or classic FPS aren't going to settle for (OR will ALSO buy) some pansy tap-and-kill type of game on a phone.
> 
> ...




Exactly. How many of these games like Angry Birds are being made by "top-notch" gaming developers? Where's My Water isn't going to keep Bungie from making Halo. Angry Birds is not forcefully attacking Blizzard's studio and forcing them to only make phone games. Ubisoft isn't giving the middle finger to their customers and devoting all their time to phone games. It's surprisingly easy to ignore. 

I have to wonder how much of this "Whaa smart phone gaming is *evil*" and "Smart phone games aren't games, they're toys" is simply just people being butthurt over the fact that omg, there's a new gaming format out there, and they aren't interested in it at all. There are people *other* than them playing games! OMG! 

You know this sounds awfully familiar...
...like when we bitched at "casuals" because they weren't really gamers and that they shouldn't be playing any games. 
...or when we bitched at Madden and Rockstar for joining the fray and making games to cater to the "MTV Generation" who weren't gamers cause they didn't play "our" games.
...or when we bitched at companies like Nintendo and Sega for making family games that are "just for kids" and those kids were obviously not gamers because they were not playing since the arcade age. 
...or when we bitch at people like "Wrath babies", "f2p rejects", and "LoLTards" for "messing up" our games.

Sound remarkably familiar?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2012)

^If a company every successfully made a successful fps they wouldn't have any competition in the mobile phone fps market until other companies blatantly try ripping off them realizing how much potential money they could make.  The problem is how do you make a good fps for phones?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2012)

The issue isn't about making a good FPS. The issue is about people changing where their attention is diverted. An FPS person may not be an "FPS" person forever. You know like how people don't eat pizza 24/7 because they are fanatics about pizza. They eat other things. Sometimes they get tired of pizza after so many years of eating it. So this is the same situation with games. 

That's exactly why you saw some of the stuff like Xbox Glass come out. It isn't that they'll stop making a certain game (at least until it stops generating a certain amount) it's that they know there's only a certain percent that stays faithful to a genre and franchise and it's not forever to keep those people. 

As I said before, you still have to report to investors. If you're not getting growth...you might get price cuts on games, but then you'll see more consolidation of people in the industry or layoffs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ^If a company every successfully made a successful fps they wouldn't have any competition in the mobile phone fps market until other companies blatantly try ripping off them realizing how much potential money they could make.  The problem is how do you make a good fps for phones?



It doesn't need to be FPS, certain platforms give themselves over a bit more over certain types of games. Phones and handhelds just happened to be very good for puzzles and the like.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It would take a major rethinking of what defines the genre for fps.  If there ever is a successful fps for phones it's probably not going to be a true fps, but rather take elements from other genres to make it work.
> 
> My best guess if someone ever successfully figures out how to make a fps that hardcore fps gamers would enjoy on phones it's probably going to be a mix between a fps, arcade shooter and some rts gameplay mechanics to make it work.  Basically have shortcut buttons off to the side for reloading, taking cover, jump, duck, run and such.  The rts element we would probably see is clicking on your allies and then clicking where you want them to take cover, move, or what enemies to shoot with a Ai that isn't stupid.  You can further simplify the controls by if you double click a spot where you can take cover your character will automatically take cover.  You can have a pseudo controller stick with a touch screen for targetting.  Like a large "button" at the bottom for the reticle and a fire button on the other side.  When you aren't firing if you're next to cover you'll automatically pop back behind it.
> 
> This is just something I spitballed and just thought up, but you get the basic idea.  If you use the touch screen for most of the commands and simplify other commands it _could _be okay.



Well...That definitely isn't something that would be happening any time soon. Fans aren't going to want a sudden drastic change of the genre back before even it's roots were in a game (Earlier than 007 Goldeneye, for example, that'd just be too far a step backwards).

See...I think the BEST form of FPS you MIGHT possibly get on a phone is an on-rails shooter, but I dunno if those are still considered FPS or then considered "on-rails shooter". Though I do get your point on how you could possibly make one... just don't see a game that requires excessive tapping on a low-framerate and tiny phone screen to work.

You also have to think...Aiming on a phone would be hell.



Arshes Nei said:


> Kids are just as happy to play a game on Mommy's iphone than worry about  a PS3. Mommy is happy because she didn't have to spend 60 bucks on the  next game and let her kid play Angry Birds for free
> 
> So having attention diverted to another device is a problem in the big  picture for gaming consoles. You can't just keep the status quo or a bit  less for investors, or you're gonna get layoffs because they want you  to meet projections.
> 
> ...



I more or less agree with the first part - But I just point out  games like CoD and Battle Front or whatever - Similar games coming out  again and again, still being bought and making enough money to produce a  sequel.

Kids are happy to play a game on their Mommy's iphone,  BUT, they ALSO will probably want a Big console for the screen. And  backed up with the fact that consoles are now basically all-in-one  machines, that's even more reason to get one. They can only settle for  so long. Yeah, a 3 year old doesn't need a game console, but that 8 year  old is probably looking at SOME game on a console they don't have.

I  just really don't see how say...CoD, Halo, or what have you, can make a  game that has even similar qualities on a phone - So people have to  rely on home consoles to get that appeal.



Goldangel.Skybear said:


> What concerned me about South Park: The  Stick of Truth is that only cinematics were shown. As for Assassin's  Creed, I really enjoy the gameplay of the series. If you dislike it  because of the action slowing down when you have to fight, you'll  probably be happy to hear that you can now kill people while running in  Assassin's Creed III. I doubt the naval aspect will change the game very  much. After all, the whole tower defense thing in Assassin's Creed:  Revelations did not really affect anything.



I dislike Ass Creed _now_, because it's the same game again and again. I *loved* the first two...maybe three games, but then I got Brotherhood or whatever, and was like...holy fuck, I've already done this SO many times. I applaud them for creating a solid gameplay style and sticking with it, but A LOT more is needed than a change of scenery and a good story to go on. When they added new weapons, I was happy, but it was nowhere near enough - The AI is pretty much the same across the board, so it doesn't matter what weapon you use.



Digitalpotato said:


> Exactly. How many of these games like Angry  Birds are being made by "top-notch" gaming developers? Where's My Water  isn't going to keep Bungie from making Halo. Angry Birds is not  forcefully attacking Blizzard's studio and forcing them to only make  phone games. Ubisoft isn't giving the middle finger to their customers  and devoting all their time to phone games. It's surprisingly easy to  ignore.
> 
> I have to wonder how much of this "Whaa smart phone gaming is *evil*"  and "Smart phone games aren't games, they're toys" is simply just  people being butthurt over the fact that omg, there's a new gaming  format out there, and they aren't interested in it at all. There are  people *other* than them playing games! OMG!
> 
> ...



Exactly, these games are not really...I mean, they sell a lot  because they're either free, or no more than a dollar or two. Each Angry  Bird game has only sold around 10 million each time - It's incredibly  consistent, but it's also free. Halo & CoD might only sell half as  much...but they cost 60 times as much.

At best, Angry Bird & those types are tapping *into* the gaming market, but not wholly diverting it. People are going WAY over board in thinking mobile gaming is the future - Nintendo has been doing quite well in the handheld market, but it's an _addition_ to home consoles.


----------



## AlecHusky (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm thoroughly excited for Assassin's Creed 3.  I mean, comon, the freaking American Revolution.  I also want to get Watch Dogs and The Last of Us.  Oh, and Beyond: Two Souls.

Was a pretty good E3 for me


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2012)

TV sales have actually been dropping.  Mostly due to economical reasons.

The other problem is the number of handhelds people will take with them. On average a person will only carry around 2 devices. Ie, phone &mp3 player or phone/laptop as such...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2012)

What's with mods in this topic?

I mean, This topic seems pretty sane to me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 13, 2012)

AlecHusky said:


> I'm thoroughly excited for Assassin's Creed 3.  I mean, comon, the freaking American Revolution.  I also want to get Watch Dogs and The Last of Us.  Oh, and Beyond: Two Souls.
> 
> Was a pretty good E3 for me



Yeah, and it's freaking another Assassins Creed. See my points above (good story, uber-boring hack'n'slash that's been repeated for YEARS now with little to no change in gameplay).  

Last of Us looks like a lot of aimless wandering. It has great graphics and a potentially good story, but gameplay I'm not too sure about. The daughter follows you, so that's probably going to pop up as a hassle, and the FPS-portion seems a little poorly done - I also hope that it's not a quick-time-event type of game for the other stuff.

Watchdogs looks like a less futuristic take on Deus Ex: Human Revolution, but way higher graphics (probably beyond what our consoles can handle now), and the speaking animations are god-awful.  FPS looks like it might be about the same as Last of Us - Which I'm not a fan of that style. 

Beyond: Two Souls just sounds like a JRPG, so yeah, no thanks xD

I did look it up, and see that it's another Heavy Rain...SO yeah, no thanks. QTE games are terribly not fun.



Arshes Nei said:


> TV sales have actually been dropping.  Mostly due to economical reasons.
> 
> The other problem is the number of handhelds people will take with them.  On average a person will only carry around 2 devices. Ie, phone  &mp3 player or phone/laptop as such...



That's true, though that's only a recordable numbers. Flea markets  have A LOT more TV's for sale, and they're no longer from the 90's. They  have some name brand flat-screens now too.

A phone and an MP3  seems unlikely, unless that phone is cheap, but I've even seen cheap  ones that have like 2 gigs worth to hold songs. I can see phone/laptop,  but you can play some (if not most) games on laptops as well. So that's  kinda a down-the-middle point.



Imperial Impact said:


> What's with mods in this topic?
> 
> I mean, This topic seems pretty sane to me.


 
Uhh...Maybe they're interested in the topic? 160 posts, only 1 has been deleted.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 15, 2012)

Been watching ZombiU clips, and now I see that melee is handled by  flailing that giant tablet controller - And you have to use the  tablet-thing to use a scope - I thought it was bad when different FPS  games had different scope buttons (left trigger, left stick click, etc).  

Wii-U is slated to have a very small internal drive, less than  smart phones nowadays - So you get to pay full price and it costs them  less v:

The Wii-U WILL have friend codes, but they stated that they're improving the idea when it launches...So look out for that.

RE6 is going to have a bunch of quick-time events, so that will...deteriorate the game somewhat. Still interested though.

SmartGlass  is proving to be...the opposite of exciting. I thought it was an  integral part of the 360(like the xbox menu), but instead it's if  you...want to put down the controller and use your phone? I know someone  will use it, but it requires draining your phone battery and connect  with your phone as well - Which means you have to accept them prying  into it for you to use SmartGlass.


----------

